# Multivitamins - Morrisons?



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Guya

just a quick one

Do the multivitamins in morrisons give enough of the vits? or are they based on really low amount?

If anyone knows it would be good to know

Jo


----------



## Nirk (Apr 18, 2010)

No... high street vitamin products are pretty poor and the bioavailability of the contents is very low (eg. you dont absorb any of it).

Even good quality vitamins in my opinion arent that great your best bet is to get as much as you can from your diet and supplements with anything else (eg. good quality zinc and magnesium).

SO in summary NO morrisons, centrum etc. vitamins are not good... if you really want to take a vitamin then get one with chelated minerals and ideally vitamins from natural sources instead of chemically synthesised vitamins.

Best thing to do is eat a very good diet and dont bother with vitamins imo.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Aldi vitamins are very good for the price.


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

i have the effervescent multi vit and vit c from tesco's. Help me get more water in my diet as well


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Aldi vitamins are very good for the price.


yeah there cracking vits for the price. Great ratios of minerals too. Think i get the 50+ are the ones as there stronger.

Nirk, what evidence have you got proving supermarket an brands and other branded multvitamins are poor?


----------



## Nirk (Apr 18, 2010)

Because they are cheaply mass produced synthetic vitamins, often in forms that are effectively useless and also the minerals are poor forms and are not chelated so wont be absorbed very well.... Basically you would be better off just eating a good diet and the majority of cheap vitamins would just be expelled through your poo anyway, 99% of people dont have a clue about what types of vitamins and minerals they need and just use a high street multivitamin thus giving the people who make them huge amounts of profit for tablets which cost next to nothing to produce. Eating them with food will help absorbtion but still wont be very good at all.

I am not convinced by most multivitamins... personally I dont even use one anymore and just get everything from a very good diet.... There are a few good multi vitamins out there but morrisons, centrum etc. are not them!

Only vitamin supplements I use are Vitamin D, Zinc + Mag and calcium.(I dont drink milk)


----------



## D4m4g3d (Apr 17, 2010)

Anyone use the ones in poundland?there multivitamins work well enough for me


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

well what about mass produced vitamin products from top professional sports companies like CNP, Wellman, Animal..... all rubbish? Very much doubt it


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

These are what I'm using

http://www.justvitamins.co.uk/products/Multivitamins-Probiotic-1120.aspx


----------



## Nirk (Apr 18, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> well what about mass produced vitamin products from top professional sports companies like CNP, Wellman, Animal..... all rubbish? Very much doubt it


Well no that was the point ....


----------

